# Xenical



## FitChick (Jan 24, 2006)

My husband brought me this morning's paper, and there was a front page article in the Philadelphia Inquirer which said that the govt is taking Xenical off prescription and making it OTC. Oh joy! As my husband said, "Looks like pretty soon, you're going to have lots of company with IBS symptoms!"

Any thoughts on this? Do you think anorexics and other weight obsessed ppl will misuse it?


----------



## moonvine (Jan 24, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Any thoughts on this? Do you think anorexics and other weight obsessed ppl will misuse it?




Of course. Perhaps then some will die, like they did with that other OTC diet drug that is now banned. I know a guy who lost his fiance because she was taking OTC diet drugs, and she wasn't fat. Very sad.


----------



## olivefun (Jan 24, 2006)

OTC?

could someone tell me what that means?

thanks


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 24, 2006)

olivefun said:


> OTC?
> 
> could someone tell me what that means?
> 
> thanks



Over the counter.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 24, 2006)

An average 5-6 pound weight loss coupled with anal leakage. Woohoo! What's not to love.  

They'll put this drug on the market OTC but the morning after pill is "too dangerous". Yeah, okay, right. Give me a friggin' break. Between that and not being able to purchase Sudafed without a pharmacist getting it for me, I'm getting a little disgusted with my friends and colleagues in the drug industry.

I find it interesting what the FDA deems is "too dangerous" versus "safe". It's crazymaking.

Edited 'cause I don't always smell -- I mean spell -- so good.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, Vickie, you know fat folk are all on the verge of dropping dead at all times, so even if something is dangerous if they can lose a tiny bit of weight it is all worth it.

Birth control just isn't as important, you know.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be giving this one a big miss, folks. I also think my opinion of the FDA just slipped another notch. If that's possible.


----------



## FitChick (Jan 25, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, Vickie, you know fat folk are all on the verge of dropping dead at all times, so even if something is dangerous if they can lose a tiny bit of weight it is all worth it.




LOL! I love your sense of humor...


----------

